
Lab Worker Accidentally Infects Herself with Virus Related to Smallpox - Kaibeezy
https://www.sciencealert.com/lab-worker-accidentally-infected-herself-with-a-virus-similar-to-smallpox
======
Kaibeezy
_she received ... a virus inhibitor called tecovirimat ... the first time this
has been used in this type of infection_

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tecovirimat](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tecovirimat)

 _Two million doses of tecovirimat are stockpiled in the US Strategic National
Stockpile should an orthopoxvirus-based bioterror attack occur._

